# Painting Tyco Track ?



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I want to paint my TYCO oval track to simulate a dirt track surface. Are there any ( does or don'ts ) I need to know about ?

Does the painted surface hook up with silicone tires OK ?

Appreciate the input .

Gonzo


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought Greg Braun had information about painting a track on his website, but I just looked and did not see it. Maybe you should look there yourself as I may have missed it.

If I remember correctly, he used foam brushes to avoid getting much paint in the slots. And then used a flat head screwdriver to scrape the paint off the top of the rails.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

gonegonzo said:


> I want to paint my TYCO oval track to simulate a dirt track surface. Are there any ( does or don'ts ) I need to know about ?
> 
> Does the painted surface hook up with silicone tires OK ?
> 
> ...


I painted this track which was a combination of Tyco on the inside lanes and Life Like on the outside:










I used three different shades of Testors browns in the bomb cans. I wanted to show drying areas like a 1:1 track, so the bottom and top (berm and cushion) were shot a darker brown. The middle was shot with a light brown and then I misted a little tan across the middle to show the drying groove. If I was to do it again I'd add a little back mist also to show where the track is taking rubber.

I didn't mask anything, just assembled the track on some newspaper and sprayed away. Afterward I used a razor blade to scrape the paint off the top of the rails. Worked just fine. Back in '94 I shot a Tyco oval in light grey with Testor's bomb spray and achieved similar good results.

The paint seems to have a little less grip than the plastic, but we were running on stock Tyco rubber. I imagine the silicone would still bite pretty well.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx guys and Doba , I like the brown drying mud look.

I'll try some and test for traction.

Gonzo.


----------

